# Can all police officers look up a criminal's



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

BOP record?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Thread closed.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

what's on your BOP?

your posts all seem like they flow in the same direction


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

jedediah1 said:


> what's on your BOP?


STUFF......... What's on yours?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Yes they can, subject to CORI restrictions. Citizens can, too:
> CORI Forms and Applications


That sounded like an answer, why is this thread still open?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> That sounded like an answer, why is this thread still open?


He will only ask again in a new thread.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sniper said:


> STUFF......... What's on yours?


being an all around good citizen everyday i wake up


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

rookie said:


> BOP record?


 So I am guessing that I'm supposed to piece this question together?!

Thread Title;
Can all police officers look up a criminal's
First Post;
BOP Record.

Are you kidding?! WTF are you really asking here? Yes we can look up criminal records. Some even find it helpful when investigating certain crimes believe it or not! Add to that the fact that certain criminal offenses require LEO's to know if it is the suspects first second or even third offense.

Rook please put some more effort in your questions.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

rookie said:


> BOP record?


I'm looking for yours in the database right now


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

rookie said:


> BOP record?


Are you the guy I pulled over in the wee hours this morning who then went to the police station to complain about me, after I let you go with a WARNING instead of a citation because I was asking about your criminal history?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rookie said:


> BOP record?


This is like shooting fish in a barrel.

The answer is NO!!!!!!!

Only the chief or his designee, specifically determined in writing by the Criminal History Systems Board, can allow access to your criminal record.

The dumbass cop on the street, needs to learn to mind his own business. Any cop that pulls you over, and even hints at the fact that you have a record, can be investigated and even fired.

Especially in Cambridge.


----------

